# Employment advice



## butido (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi
I wonder if there is anyone on this forum who can assist me in finding out which Companies are recruiting in the North Island (preferably Auckland or Wellington). I am looking specifically at IT Project Manager roles and will be flexible to consider either perm or contract.
We are aware of the usual routes for jobsearches (Seek / TradeMe / agencies / NZHerald / etc) but want to target companies direct if possible. 

As we do not have sufficient points for automatic PR, our only option is to apply through WTR, with a job offer to make up the points total required. 
Our current thoughts are to plan a visit to NZ between now and April, based on securing a number of interviews/ meetings with potential employers. We also plan to arrange visits with recruiting agencies (any contact names you can provide would be appreciated).

Also, does anyone know if NZ Immigration have a list of companies that they work in partnership with to secure migrant employment? I think I have seen this somewhere but cannot find any reference on the NZI website.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

butido said:


> Hi
> I wonder if there is anyone on this forum who can assist me in finding out which Companies are recruiting in the North Island (preferably Auckland or Wellington). I am looking specifically at IT Project Manager roles and will be flexible to consider either perm or contract.
> We are aware of the usual routes for jobsearches (Seek / TradeMe / agencies / NZHerald / etc) but want to target companies direct if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi there

I'm in IT in Auckland, and you ask a difficult question - most of the big companies will be looking most of the time! And the list of those companies is long.

Work your way down (a) the banks (b) insurance companies (c) utility companies (d) telecommunication companies (e) third party service providers such as IBM, Datacom, Gen-I. Most are based in Auckland and/or Wellington. 
Most new recruitment drives will start in February, after the holidays.


----------



## butido (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Top Cat,
Many thanks for the steer!
I have listed off the top 50 companies in NZ as a starting point and 'found' a list of NZ Immigration accredited employers (I saved a copy from last year apparently in my documents folder - although hadn't realised I had it!) - just need to get an updated version.
Rgrds, Bob


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Butido
Please could you let me know where to get that list.
Thank you


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Siouxzee said:


> Hi Butido
> Please could you let me know where to get that list.
> Thank you


Googled it and came up with this...

Accredited Employers List

I think if you get an offer of employment with another company that will be considered too though.


----------



## Siouxzee (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Topcat, realised I was being silly and also googled it  Busy going through it now.


----------

